
Facebook's 'Deep Learning' Guru Reveals the Future of AI - iamtechaddict
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/12/facebook-yann-lecun-qa/
======
lightcatcher
Wired actually ran a decent deep learning article! Just doing an interview
with the researcher seemed quite a bit better than their normal approach of
doing the standard zero-depth pop-sci overview of the topic. Lecun gave solid
answers, and the questions didn't suck. I particularly enjoyed the answer
about the "conspiracy" between Hinton, Bengio, and Lecun.

------
waylandsmithers
| But the goal is really long-term, more long-term than work that is currently
taking place at Facebook.

I know a lot of discussion takes place that it's a shame that so much work
goes into increasing page views, click through rates, etc. But maybe in this
case we can think of facebook as more of a "patron" of this technology, where
it will benefit directly but also move the field forward.

------
resu
So we can expect some NSA layoffs since Facebook will be doing more and more
of their work for them?

